# 55 g. low tech



## GHudston (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your oscar, I can sympathise as I love my pair of oscars shortly before I got into planted tanks; it was what gave me the push to start a community aquarium, like I used to keep before I got into breeding fish and keeping monsters!

The hardscape looks good to me, except that it's a little bit empty on the left. If it was me, I'd have a smaller pile of rocks or wood on that side to balance it; not too much so as to take focus away from what you already have but just enough so that it doesn't look so empty.

Good luck! I look forward to seeing what you come up with and I hope you're enjoying it as much as I have been since I started a few weeks ago!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*GHudston* I never would have gotten a planted tank if it wasnt for him. Someday Id like to get another oscar when I can have a 100g+ tank to keep him in.

Ill get another peice of wood an add a couple more rocks on the left. 

Yes, planted tanks are fun, welcome to the hobby.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion, I would probebly use some fiber twine for tying up plants in the garden. I got some at lowes or wally world for a buck. And still have tons left. I used it to old my anubias in place on the driftwood untill the roots could really take hold. After a month or so the twine roted in two and by that time the roots had taken hold. My concern with epoxy would be that it could damage the plant. But I have no experience trying it that way.

Tim


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Tim, I have some twine, like using it better than thread cause its easy to tie. A coulpe of the rocks are big, an would take a buch of string. An when I get them where I want them , dont wanna move them. Started a thread on it, people said to use super gel, it will bond under water.
______________________

Orderd the ballast an ends, picked up a 54w 6700k T5, so Im waiting for the Ballast to show up. Orderd it from Natural Lights.com. Also got a 48"x9.5" sheet of Miro 4 for my 29g. Hope they get here sometime next week.

The Ick spots on the Firemouth are fading, did bump the salt up to 2 Tablespoons per 5 gallons, temp is at 84. This much salt pry wouldent be good in a panted tank. The catfish dont seem to be bothered by it. My experince, this is the cheapest shurefire way to beat Ick. I started the treatment as soon as I saw the spots on one fish, five days ago. It hasnt spread to any other fish. Ill do a large water change on the 8th or 9th day, to bring the salt down, an drop the temp down to 79. Then I can add plants!

The pleco is arranging the sand where he wants it, exposing the eggcrate, think Ill add another bag. Thinking about a bag of black epoxy gravel, Maby that will make it harder for him to move.

Heres pic of a couple fish.
Firemouth has alot of color, common but I like him so far.










Redhook, wont see these guys in planted tanks much.










Peppered cory, one of 6.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion, I never would have thought to use superglue gel. Let us know how it works out for you. Glad the ick is going away. Cool looking fish.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello trallen, Tried super glue under water, seems like water makes it harden instantly. Ill get some gel in the morning. The ick is gone, but the male Firemouth got wounded some how. At first I thought it was a infection or something, so netted him an it looks more like a flesh wound. I cant figure how it happend, it should heal fast I hope.
______________

I realy hoped my ballast would show up today, but it didnt. Stopped by the lfs, asked them if they wanted the pleco, said they did. So the problem fish will be getting a new home. Ill take red hooh with him. Thought about it an decided that I didnt want to worry about the two of them destroying the time an money Im putting in this. Id rather put it together an enjoy it, than wonder if the red hook is eat the anubias when Im sleeping.

Worked over the hard scape, made it taller, think its looking better. Put a few rocks on the other end of the tank, need a piece of wood to go with them. Ill get this an a couple plants to go with the ones I have an dress it up a little in the next couple days.

Here's the new scape, wow, figured out how to crop a pic!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion,

It is looking good. I just realised that it is your pleco in the background. He is huge! I don't blame you for getting them a new home. When you work hard on something you want it to stay nice. I hope your male heals up soon. I am going to attemt to start a thread in the low tech tonight for my 55. I am sure yours will be done long before mine. Keep up the great work and let us know how the gel works.

Tim


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The male was near dead today, I took him back an got another one. He looks okay, does have a blemish on his dorsal fin, I asume is ick. So I cant change the water, that sucks. I got plants, glue, wood, an more sand. Owell, maby the ballast will get here an Ill be able to do the whole deal in one day. Took the pleco to the lfs, they were happy to have him. Didnt offer me anything for him, but they did take him off my hands. Im sure they will sell him for $25-$30, the place is a bit of a dive, most likely needs the money. Was able to move my brislenose in so Im happy.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the male. Glad you got another one. Hopefully your ballest will get in soon. I got a few plants in today. I know what you mean. The owner of the one I deal with, wants great rare fish but doesn't want to pay for them. I am looking forward to seeing how this one comes together.

Tim


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOLY PLECO!!! nice fish man


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't realize plecos could get that size. Wow. Like the formation on the right side. How is that put together?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Sorry to hear about the male. Glad you got another one. Hopefully your ballest will get in soon.


*Trallen44*, The worst part is I have to leave the salt in a couple more days, strange the female is doing great. Putting the run on the new male. Ive ordered things before from other places, always seemed to show up promtly. Maby cause I cant wait to have it, seems its taking for ever get here.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

chris127 said:


> HOLY PLECO!!! nice fish man


He was a nice fish, gettig close to 10", got him 9 months ago at around 3". 



sewingalot said:


> I didn't realize plecos could get that size. Wow. Like the formation on the right side. How is that put together?


They can get very big, Ive seen them over a foot long in 55 gallon tanks. Can grow bigger in a large tank. I replaced him with this guy, max size, 6". The formation is two large rocks, 3 smaller ones, an two large peices of drift wood. I wanted to make more caves, but couldent stop myself from fitting it all together like a puzzle. Its placed together tight an the wood is the only thing that is stacked off the ground. Didnt want any rocks to fall an hit the glass.

Young bristlenose now 3", letting the corys know he dont like to share.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> *Trallen44*, The worst part is I have to leave the salt in a couple more days, strange the female is doing great. Putting the run on the new male. Ive ordered things before from other places, always seemed to show up promtly. Maby cause I cant wait to have it, seems its taking for ever get here.


LOL I know that feeling. I wish I had everything I wanted for mine here now too. And I haven't even ordered it yet!! I think the BN will fit in a little better in this tank.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finished the hardscape, heres a pic, the water is cloudy. Thought about taking another pic but the sun is making to much glare. Sorry about the background, Ill change it before this is done.










The new driftwood is a different color, it may darken in time or with a coat of algae.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good! A little different color just makes it more interesting.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you got your new ballast in yet?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Have you got your new ballast in yet?


No, should get here this week, I hope. Ill add some plants in the next day or two. Ordered Jungle Val, Dwarf Sagittaria, an Coffee Anubias.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just now saw the little skull and crossbones. That is pretty cool looking in there. Not too big, to be over powering but it is in there. I like it.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> I just now saw the little skull and crossbones. That is pretty cool looking in there. Not too big, to be over powering but it is in there. I like it.


Its a hobby, so you have to keep things fun. The skull is fun, treasure island!
______________
Couldnt stand not having plants in it any longer. I dont know if the firemouths are gonna take. Hope they dont take the other fish with them. 

I did end up taking things out to get the glue to work well. Stuff was wet, but things set up on the wood in about 30 seconds, rocks in about 15. Added a black background, it sets things off well.

Heres a pic of how it looks, still waiting on the Vals, Dwarf Sagittaria, an couple more anubias. Id like to get some moss for a couple places also.
Right,








Left,








FTS,


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

looks good mate i like the two seperate pieces of wood and the gap between makes the scape look really nice.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks great! What kind of moss are you looking for? All I have is Java Moss. But I will send you some if you need it.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks *BENOLUX.*

*Trallen44, *I talked to a member here in Idaho about some moss, if it dosnt pan out Ill let you know. Called the place I orderd my ballast, they said it was sent on the 2nd, an that it should have been here by now.So its lost in the mail.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

THat sucks about the ballast. Hopefully it shows up soon, or they resend it one.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The ballast an ends showed up this weekend. Its a Workhorse 5, it can run 1 or 2 54w HO T5s $24.99. The ends are plain T5 ends $5.00+ shipping $15.00. The light is a LifeGlow 6700k bulb $28.00 from Petsmart.It took about an hour to install into the stock hood on the 55. The hood had an aluminum reflector. Looked at how to wire the ballast on the web, a quick search brought it up, an was very simple.

Im happy with how it turned out, for under $100, I have enough light to grow about any plant I want. If I want more light, another lamp can be added. Though I think 1 lamp will be plenty of light for what im doing. Also like it cause I didnt have to change the stock hood to get another fixture over the tank.

Thought about taking more pics, but it was realy easy. Only had to drill a few holes, every thing went together well.

Here it is completed,


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good Brion. Glad you finally got it in. Now just need to get pics of it on the tank and working. LOL Welcome back. Hopefully you will get your plants in on Wed.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks *Trallen*, Glad your out of the hospital, hope your felling better. Got a pile of moss over the weekend. My wife already burst my bubble, by telling me UPS pry didnt ship anything monday. So Wed. I guess.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Thanks *Trallen*, Glad your out of the hospital, hope your felling better. Got a pile of moss over the weekend. My wife already burst my bubble, by telling me UPS pry didnt ship anything monday. So Wed. I guess.


Thanks, I am feeling a little bit better, but still laid up for awhile. At least she remembered. I made two slow limping trips to the mailbox today before I remembered there would be no mail today. I am just blaming it on the drugs. LOL


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did get plants today. Added Corkscrew Val, Dwarf Sag, Chain Sword, Java Moss, Coffee Leaf Anubias, an Anubias Minima. Heres how it looks. Hope you like it. Judging by the pic Id say the new light makes it briter than before.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks really great!!! I hope mine looks that good when I get it replanted. And yes it is brighter. I think that new light and balast did the trick!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Used my new tripod again.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good, only thing missing is a couple of kribs. LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love this look!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Looking good, only thing missing is a couple of kribs. LOL


Thanks Trallen, Think I might get a pair.:icon_wink



sewingalot said:


> I love this look!


Thanks sewingalot, Good to get a nice review.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of the larger fish have been taken out, in favor of more planted tank friendly fish. Today I got a pair of Kribs, from Trallen 44, an another peppered Cory. Now the tank has 8 Black Neons, 4 Sisor tail Rosaboras, 7 peppered corys, 2 Bolivian Rams, an a Bristle Nose.

The tank hasnt changed much, a new leaf here an there. Some algae on the edges of a few leaves, so I cut the lights on time to 6.5 hours.

Heres pics of some of the new fish.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

They look great great in there!!!!! Rams look great too!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> They look great great in there!!!!! Rams look great too!


Thanks Tim,

There colors are Bright for going half way across the country in a box. Everyone is getting along, thats your Cory in the first pic bottom right. The Kribs seem happy to be back together.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Your welcome Brion,

Yeah, they have colored back up great! Looks like they just switched tanks across the room rather than across the country. I didn't even notice all the many fish in the first pic untill you said something. They all kinda blended in but the albino really sticks out. LOL All those fish look great! I imagine they are happy to be back together since they are a proven breeding pair. Hopefully you have little kribs running around in the tank before too long.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like those fish. Trallen gave you a great deal!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I like those fish. Trallen gave you a great deal!


It was really nice of him, they do look great in the tank. I was glad to see they were all doing well when I opened the box. Also got one of his Red Lizard Whiptails for the 29. Im stoked to have them, the fish selection locally isn't to good.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I understand about local selection. Luckily, a new pet shop opened that will order fish for me. Expensive, but high quality. I am still in love with your driftwood/rock formations. I wish I had that eye for creating such depth.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I understand about local selection. Luckily, a new pet shop opened that will order fish for me. Expensive, but high quality. I am still in love with your driftwood/rock formations. I wish I had that eye for creating such depth.


Thanks sewingalot, Thats a big complement to a 55 g. tank. I still think I can get a bit more depth when the plants grow in. I used the large formations 'cause I like cichlid tanks with all rocks. Like plants to much to have a African cichlid tank though.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Your tank is wonderful! I love that skull and crossbones.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Northern_Wind said:


> Your tank is wonderful! I love that skull and crossbones.


Thanks, I like the skull to.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's been awhile since I updated this one. A few things have changed, chain sword is gone, the vals got trimmed. The vals new leaves have more spiral to them, most of the original ones weren't doing as good, an starting to fade. Added a Nana petite, an some more moss. I'm going to replace the java fern with the big leaves with something smaller. The dwarf sag is hardly growing as far as I can tell.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The plants are looking great, brion0. The vals are especially healthy! I love this tank. :fish:


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I see a fish I know! LOL Your tank is looking great! I know the low tech doesn't give you the instant gratification with lots of fast growth, but I think it is actually more of a chalange. I like the low tech tanks a little better myself. I was going to ask you about a update on this tank. Now I don't have too. LOL Keep up the great work.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> The plants are looking great, brion0. The vals are especially healthy! I love this tank. :fish:


Thanks sewingalot, the vals look healthy cause I cut any leaves that weren't off.



Trallen44 said:


> I see a fish I know! LOL Your tank is looking great! I know the low tech doesn't give you the instant gratification with lots of fast growth, but I think it is actually more of a chalange. I like the low tech tanks a little better myself. I was going to ask you about a update on this tank. Now I don't have too. LOL Keep up the great work.


Yes, they seem to be doing great, the females reflection is on the glass by the vals. Low tech is a really nice way to keep a planted tank. When I look at this tank the fish are what I'm watching. Might glance at the plants, looking to see if they have any bad leaves, an note how the algae is doing. But since things change so slow in this tank, its easy to just enjoy watching the fish do there thing. In the 29 things change every day. An I obsess over how to control the plants an algae, some times I have to clear my head an enjoy the fish for a few minutes. 3 of the 4 tanks I have are low tech, the 20L is doing the best out of the 3, no algae to speak of, an healthy plants that grow good, its about 1.75 wpg.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Yes, they seem to be doing great, the females reflection is on the glass by the vals. Low tech is a really nice way to keep a planted tank. When I look at this tank the fish are what I'm watching. Might glance at the plants, looking to see if they have any bad leaves, an note how the algae is doing. But since things change so slow in this tank, its easy to just enjoy watching the fish do there thing. In the 29 things change every day. An I obsess over how to control the plants an algae, some times I have to clear my head an enjoy the fish for a few minutes. 3 of the 4 tanks I have are low tech, the 20L is doing the best out of the 3, no algae to speak of, an healthy plants that grow good, its about 1.75 wpg.


I know what you mean about the fish. That is what got me started and then I got into the plants to benifit the fish. I like being able to look over at my 55 and see all the fish swimming in there. It is relaxing.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Why is it that work keeps people from updating their threads? LOL Inquiring minds want to know what is going on with the tanks!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The tank has not been dong to hot. Algae problems not to long after I set it up. Ran the light at a low photo period for months, till the pants started to fade. Now I bumped it up, a will go up more soon. The plants are starting to do much better, an algae is at bay.
Thinking of adding a few more fish. Ill post a pic in a couple weeks. Have been busy working an enjoying the good weather. Summer time so Im more into catching fish, an the fishing is good here in south east Idaho.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

This tank still looks bad. Almost all the ferns died. Some of the plants have started to recover. The moss has suffered, think it may have a deficancy maybe posphate. I am at a loss as to what to do. I did add a few fish, I might add a couple more. An also im thinking of more Anubius.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Its been a long time since I posted a photo of this tank. It has realy been in bad shape. 
I added sunset to it in hopes that it would help on th algae problem. A few weeks ago it was so bad that the plants were getting choked out by it. So I oded it with Excel, waited a week an did it again. The plants are starting to come around, putting on new leaves an such. Killed so much algea that it caused a bit of a bacteria bloom from it decomposing. Its just about cleared up now, been changing 50% of the water every week. 

So here it is, not much of a improvement in a year, hoping another year an it will be better.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

"So here it is, not much of a improvement in a year, hoping another year an it will be better."

I think it looks GREAT! BTW: I really like the pink color of the Sunset Hygro! It's one of my favorite stem plants...


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks great, just need some closer pics. That way I can see the fish. LOL


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> I think it looks GREAT! BTW: I really like the pink color of the Sunset Hygro! It's one of my favorite stem plants...


Thanks demonbreedr.



Trallen44 said:


> It looks great, just need some closer pics. That way I can see the fish. LOL


Hey Tim, thanks, your fish are dong good. They are busy spawning right now, havent seen them much so I think thats what they are up to.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the large rock pile on the right, looks good!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks JakeJ. Heres a photo of it.

The tank is finaly doing better. The plants are growing! Thats a big improvement, used to be "I think the plants are diying", lol.


----------

